# Where can I get Windows 7 Compatible Driver for Belkin Wireless Print Server F1UP0001



## tictoc (Feb 28, 2010)

My partner has bought a new Acer Aspire laptop with Windows 7 o/s. When I try to load the Belkin Wireless driver for the Print Server I get the message AddMonitor() failed: Error = 1805.
The driver works OK with XP and Vista.....................is there (or will there be) an updated version that is compatible with Windows 7?

Thanks,
tictoc


----------



## Snuffy1 (Feb 28, 2010)

Install in "compatibility mode"


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You can try to right click on the installation program and select Troubleshoot compatibility. First attempt I'd let it pick whatever it wants; subsequent attempts try Vista whatever and XP whatever worked for you.

The only thing currently provided: "... programs are the same as the ones on the CD-Rom."

It is now 4 months after the public release of Windows 7, so don't hold your breath for a Belkin update. But, it wouldn't hurt to contact them and ask.


----------



## riggers100 (Mar 31, 2010)

You can set up your printer without using the belkin software in windows 7, install your printer as normal as if you had it plugged into your computer, go to the printer setting and select the ports tab, add a new port and select standard tcp/ip port and click 'new port'then click 'next', in the 'printer name or ip address' box type in the ip address of the print server, for example 192.169.1.8' then give the port a name, for example 'belkin port' and click next, windows will try to detect the port. when windows has finnished searching, select 'custom' and click 'settings' make sure the raw protocol is selected. change the port number to match the usb port you have your printer plugged into on the print server. if you are using usb1 the port number is 9100, and if using usb2 the port number is 9101, click ok, then click 'next' and 'finish', close the printer ports box, and select your new port from the port list and click 'apply', go to the 'general' tab and print a test page. That should do it, it worked ok on my son's laptop with windows 7 home premium 64 bit os. hope this helps


----------



## riggers100 (Mar 31, 2010)

Forgot to say that you should make sure 'raw tcp/ip printing' is ticked in the print server setup. to do this, open your browser and type in the ip address of the print server to access the web page setup. select 'Print Server Configuration' from the left hand menu and make sure the box is ticked, then apply changes if you need to.


----------



## Erik-S (Aug 20, 2007)

I think you've gotten a couple of good answers here -- install using compatibility mode or manually. I wanted to add that I also have that print server, and it installed perfectly under Win7 32 bit, so maybe either the driver or Win7 is a little bit flaky. Maybe both. I agree that Belkin isn't likely to update the driver, since they don't even list the print server on their web site anymore.


----------



## riggers100 (Mar 31, 2010)

my son has 64 bit win 7 and the belkin driver just wouldn't install at all, but doing it manually works fine.


----------

